# rekisteröityä / ilmoittautua



## Gavril

_rekisteröidä _seems to be more commonly used than _ilmoittautua, _but do the verbs differ in meaning? Sanottaisiinko esimerkiksi, _Olen ilmoittautunut äänestämään_?


K


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> _rekisteröidä__ rekisteröityä _ seems to be more commonly used than _ilmoittautua, _but do the verbs differ in meaning? Sanottaisiinko esimerkiksi, _Olen ilmoittautunut äänestämään_?
> 
> 
> K



Rekisteröityä is primarly used in websites (~ to register) and systems.

Ilmoittautua is a more traditional word - used, when 1) enrolling in a school/course, 2) signing up for an exam 3) entering a competition 4) reporting for duty 

Your example sentence sounds strange to me, because in Finland we don't have to "sign up" for national votings. But it's still correct Finnish.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Your example sentence sounds strange to me, because in Finland we don't have to "sign up" for national votings. But it's still correct Finnish.



After posting my question, I wondered if I should edit it to say _ilmoittautunut äänestämään YV:ssa_. Kiitos vastauksestasi.


----------



## Lievo

Gavril said:


> After posting my question, I wondered if I should edit it to say _ilmoittautunut äänestämään YV:ssa_. Kiitos vastauksestasi.



Mikä on _YV_?


----------



## jonquiliser

Lievo said:


> Mikä on _YV_?



Veikkaisin että Gavril ajattelee Yhdysvaltoja.


----------



## Gavril

jonquiliser said:


> Veikkaisin että Gavril ajattelee Yhdysvaltoja.



Aivan niin. Eikö _YV _ole yleinen lyhenne _Yhdysvalloista_?


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Aivan niin. Eikö _YV _ole yleinen lyhenne _Yhdysvalloista_?



USA*-lyhennettä käytetään mieluummin. Tässä tapauksessa YV toi mieleeni pikemminkin _yleiset vaalit_. 

* Tämä äännetään muuten _uues(s)aa_ - ei siis _uuäsaa_.


----------

